# Boredom



## Christoffer (Mar 18, 2009)

sometimes life just feels boring. It is like everything just repeats itself.

Wake up, work, at home with family, sleep. Every day is similar to the previous.

At times I am overcome with boredom. It is strange - even though what I am doing is meaningful (working, raising kids) it feels hopelessly meaningless.

I've heard other christians say the same thing. Is it a sign of some deeper spiritual issue?


----------



## ZackF (Mar 18, 2009)

You don't by chance look like Bill Murray do you?

When I fall in the rut of experiencing only the "ordinary", I find that counting my blessings and asking for forgiveness when I forget them is the thing to do.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank God your life is boring! No serious illness, no financial disasters...many Americans are longing for a little boredom! That being said...

Maybe you and your wife need to get a babysitter and go on a date-night that includes a honeymoon suite at a nice hotel.

Or plan an interesting trip for the summer - it needn't be far away - a camping trip can be fun with your kids - can involve a visit to a church on Sunday in the area you're camping in which can lead to teachable moments on comparative theology...

Maybe you really do need to mix it up a little.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 18, 2009)

Christoffer;




> Wake up, work, at home with family, sleep. Every day is similar to the previous.
> 
> At times I am overcome with boredom. It is strange - even though what I am doing is meaningful (working, raising kids) it feels hopelessly meaningless.
> 
> I've heard other christians say the same thing. Is it a sign of some deeper spiritual issue?



I don't believe it is necessarily a spiritual issue, but I agree even learning to praise during the 'boring' moments in life is a good thing to do..focusing on the blessings God has provided to you and yours instead of focusing on how boring things are lifts the spirit, even if it doesn't take away 'boredom'

When was the last time you stopped to smell the roses? or stopped to listen to the birds sing? Or even sat outside in the evening with your wife and kids and watched the Sun set? learning to appreciate those little things in daily life we tend to over look when we are rushed about and don't have time to sit down and be 'bored'.

Maybe instead of eating dinner inside the house tonight, lay a blanket out in the yard and have a picnic..

Instead of staying around the house this weekend take your family for a drive to the great outdoors--pack a lunch and spend the day enjoying God's creation outside..it doesn't even have to be over night, it can be a day trip..

Do you have any family games? Maybe after dinner sit down and play a game with your family.


----------



## Tim (Mar 18, 2009)

Christoffer, has the snow left the ground in Finland yet? Do you have boys? Can you take them on a special 'expedition' with some of the other men from your church? No girls allowed! 

What ages are your children? What are they learning right now in terms of being men and women? What exciting things can you do with them to help them become godly men and women? (I suggested one thing for the boys above)? 

What aspect of your marriage relationship could best be encouraged at this time? If it is a challenging thing, then it shouldn't be boring!

Can you embark on a project to improve your home or property (increased value)? Can you learn automotive maintenance with your boys perhaps (save mechanics fees).

Are you regularly worshipping and catechizing as a family? If not, then there is certainly a challenge for you in this regard. It will definitely not be boring to work at this as the spiritual leader of your family. 

What does your wife perceive about you and why you might be finding things boring? Take advantage of her womanly sensitivity - she may see things that you do not. 

I am just thinking of things that I would look forward to when I have a family. Just the humble thoughts of a little Canadian boy living in the very boring place of Cape Town, South Africa.


----------



## Christoffer (Mar 18, 2009)

Tim said:


> Christoffer, has the snow left the ground in Finland yet? Do you have boys? Can you take them on a special 'expedition' with some of the other men from your church? No girls allowed!
> 
> What ages are your children? What are they learning right now in terms of being men and women? What exciting things can you do with them to help them become godly men and women? (I suggested one thing for the boys above)?
> 
> ...



You raise several good question here, and it got me thinking. Thank you very much

First though, no the snow hasn't left the ground! This year I've really started doubting global warming

Some things you mention: no, I am not catechizing my family nor doing any family worship. 

The reason for this is that the concept was entirely new to me before reading the PB:ers habits. I don't have any pastor nor other more mature christians around me to tell me about these things. Nobody does it here. Perhaps the generation before ours did, I don't know. I haven't been a christian for too long

Christianity here basically means living like the world and going to church on sunday, I just realized what a mess my christian life is 

Anyway, I don't have the faintest clue on how to make all the necessary changes, what to do or how to practically make it work...


----------



## Tim (Mar 19, 2009)

Christoffer, 

There are many people on the PB that are willing to support you in this. I see that you have begun another thread on this already. I will see you on that one.


----------

